# JD 212 Need some info



## dmk (Jun 16, 2011)

I just picked up a JD 212 mower. I haven't checked SN to find age and all of that.

I know to get a manual I'll need to buy one. What I'd like someone to help me with now is just a pic of what all of the controls/levers are. This has more than the other ones I've worked on.

Will start working on it soon and try to get it up and running.

Thanks.


----------



## Rattosh51 (Sep 10, 2008)

Here's the best place to get info on them...

http://www.weekendfreedommachines.com/info/index.php


----------



## johndeere210boy (Sep 26, 2013)

I have a John deere 210 I work on thise older john deere models like that They are very great Lawnmowers they are strong as all get out and here's a website I go on its called. 

Tractor data . Com They have info on all makes and all models


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I am going to assume that yours is all manual. The long lever on the left side of the hood is the implement lift, raises and lowers the mower deck or front blade. the lever to the imediate right of the steering wheel is the PTO lever, engages the PTO to run the mower or the rear tiller or front snowblower. The lever on the right side of the hood is the vari-drive lever. That causes one of the drive pulleys to change pitch which can speed up or slow down the tractor's ground speed within each gear while still allowing the use of full throttle.

If you have a model equiped with an electric PTO, the lever to the right of the steering wheel will be a toggle switch instead. If you have the optional electric or hydraulic lift, the lever on the left side of the hood will look different than what is shown in the photo above.


----------

